# Happy Birthday Etack!



## maynman1751 (Jun 4, 2014)

Have a great day and may tantalum rain down upon you! 8)


----------



## Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes, Happy Birthday.

The tantalum part sounds painful!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 4, 2014)

It's a Buckeye party! Happy Birthday Eric!

Dave


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Eric! 8) 

Phil


----------



## necromancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Eric !!

one tantalum scull plate to guard against that tantalum rain :shock:


----------



## Irons (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday. :mrgreen:


----------



## rewalston (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------



## butcher (Jun 5, 2014)

Happy birthday Eric.


----------



## etack (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

I hope to not need the Ta skull plate. However it would be cool to have one. 

Eric


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Eric.


----------

